# Pinout reloj Renault Mégane



## diegoesbu (Dic 18, 2017)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro, estudiante de Ingeniería Electromecánica, por lo que mis conocimientos en electrónica son muy básicos y estoy en medio de un proyecto casero para instalar un reloj en mi auto Renault Mégane 1 fase 2 2007. El reloj con el que cuento es el original y de un modelo anterior (Mégane 1 fase 1 1998, lo compré usado). La dificultad que tengo es que hay un conector que el auto no tiene y lo tengo que hacer yo, pero quisiera si me pudieran ayudar para saber cómo encontrar las conexiones que debo realizar en base a la interpretación de la plaqueta. Por lo que entiendo debo tener las siguientes conexiones: +12V constantes (para no perder la hora), +12V cuando se pone en contacto la llave (para tener iluminación del display), masa, + y - para NTC de temperatura exterior. Adjunto imágenes de la plaqueta y una imagen que saqué de internet del cableado.

Muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2017)

Debes indicar modelo de Megame y año


----------



## diegoesbu (Dic 18, 2017)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Es un Mégane 1 fase 2 (año 2007). El reloj es de un Mégane 1 fase 1 (año 1999)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2017)

Aquí hay un manual de taller fíjate si te sirve
https://zofti.com/descargar/manual-de-taller-renault-megane/


----------



## diegoesbu (Dic 18, 2017)

Muchas gracias, ya lo estoy mirando.

Un millón de gracias por el link. Ya encontré lo que estaba buscando, por las dudas lo dejo adjunto por si por esas casualidades alguien más lo estaba buscando. Un abrazo.


----------

